# The Aero Dripper - HD Slideshow



## Alex (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

That's a pretty neat idea for introducing drippers to people who don't want to build coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

Alex said:


>




I can imagine the quality of the vape in such a small chamber, ideal e-juice tester.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

